# Thailand?



## Slartibartfast (Apr 3, 2003)

I'm planning a trip there in September and was looking into the possibility of a bareboat charter. Has anyone been there and can offer a little beta, specifically for the Railay area? Is there any certification requirement in that part of the world? What is the navigation and anchoring like? I've got lot's of small keelboat experience as well as a couple of weeks charters on the chesapeake, and will have a few others in my group with the same experience. Should I be intimidated by this area and want a skipper, or is it pretty mellow? Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## Kedge (Jul 1, 2009)

Late response I know, but I was searching the forum for Thailand and came across your message. My experience is that as long as you come across as competant in the pre-sail briefing, they won't have any problem with qualifications etc. Just be constatntly aware of fringing coral reefs sitting off beaches - they rise up from the bottom very rapidly.

This time of year you really want to be in the Gulf of Thailand rather than on the West coast. AFAIK the only charter fleets on this coast are Sunsail out of Koh Samui and Ko Chang. Both are nice, but don't offer the solitude they offered a few years back.

I will be chartering on the other side (in the Tarutao group) in October - this is even too early on that side, but we have decided to take the risk. We will charter from Langkawi in Malaysia, and head to the islands from there


----------



## RobGallagher (Aug 22, 2001)

Another late reply. There are two charter companies in the pattaya/jomtien (gulf) area. There are a couple of nice islands to anchor off and the navigation is line of site.


----------

